# Finnex 24" 1x36 watt power compact, any experience?



## PlantsAndMe (Apr 3, 2005)

Alright so I won this auction online for a brand new Finnex light fixture. The fixture is for my 10 gallon leader tank and I think 3.6wpg is good enough to grow most of the plants. I was wondering if anyone have any experiences or reviews for this product. Thanks in advance


----------



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

No experience with this particular brand but it looks really snazzy! Nice buy


----------

